# El Cheapo Brand Beer Kits



## bighanno (3/5/06)

Does anyone know who makes the farmland or coles/bilo cans? Thought it might be Coopers!


----------



## peas_and_corn (4/5/06)

These sorts of things are hard to tell at times. Coles/BiLo stuff is all made under contract- for example, you can't get bilo flavoured mineral water right now because they are renegotiating the contract. I have at times made some educated guesses, as there are times when bilo stuff is packed in cartons that are identical to brand name ones; and exidence points toward them made at least in the same factory (this might sound tenuous, but you'll be surprised how many different ways you can fold a box).

Anyway, to answer your question, I don't know.


----------



## petesbrew (4/5/06)

Has Anyone tried them? I saw a Woolies branded lager can last week on special at about $4. Sadly they were all sold out, as I would like to try a sub-$10 batch.


----------



## T.D. (4/5/06)

I wouldn't be at all surprised if it was a very similar product to the larger brands. Way way back I made a beer out of Home Brand Draught - it was 1.5 cans + 500g of Dextrose, and it tasted pretty good. I certainly wouldn't snub those cans, and if I was still brewing kits I would buy the $4 special in a heartbeat!


----------



## lagernut (4/5/06)

have made the farmland draught WITH extras 150gsm cracked crystal,300gsm maltodextrin,15gsm pow hops, hops is most important as they are BLAND without it & it came out quite drinkable


----------



## Batz (4/5/06)

You maybe interested to know Coopers don't make all the "Coopers" kits themselves either

Batz


----------



## dicko (4/5/06)

Before my ongoing obsession with AG, I had used a few Coles/ Woollies kits with Grumpy's Masterbrews and they came out just fine.
I fact you couldn't tell the difference between using those and using a Coopers kit.
My theory on them is that they are generally fresh due to there turnover, with sales based on price. A tin of goo from memory used to cost between $5.00 and $7.00 at that time.

Well there I go - off topic again. h34r: 

I don't know who makes the bilo cans.  

Cheers


----------



## Uncle Fester (4/5/06)

Batz said:


> You maybe interested to know Coopers don't make all the "Coopers" kits themselves either
> 
> Batz
> [post="124286"][/post]​




C'mon Batz - Do tell!

I have been long aware that Brewcraft is often a cheaper way of purchasing a Munton's kit...


M


----------



## paulc (4/5/06)

I once worked in a food processing factory (not homebrew kits), and the home brand product was identical to brand name. It was simply excess production. We had to produce X pallets of brand name product. Any excess product was put into home brand boxes. Some times there would be heaps, sometime only 1 pallete. Thats why there is often no home brand stock on the shelves as supply is not guaranteed.


----------



## Thommo (4/5/06)

I made the Homebrand Lager with some Hallertau. No complaints. I've heard of people doing the two can screamers with a lager and a draught and both yeasts when they go on sale for four or five bucks. Apparenlty quite drinkable.

Who makes some of the Coopers kits? Maybe they're responsible for also doing the Homebrand/Bilo/Farmland ones then.


----------



## Lukes (4/5/06)

You maybe interested to know Coopers don't make all the "Coopers" kits themselves either


> Batz are you sure about that?
> I found this on the US Coopers importers site.
> 
> cascadiabrew.com
> ...


----------



## Vangleator (4/5/06)

best way to find out is look at the use-by date stamp or packing date stamp. Same machine doing different lines, ie brand & home brand. Morgans is part-owned by Coopers & some stuff is packaged there, and vis-versa. As for excess production capacity going to homebrands, when I worked in QC at major food company, most of the products were the same, but that is changing as tenders are given on price, and if imported goo is cheaper and gets the tender, that's what all the tenderers will do next time! Sad, but true. 
Worse still is when major chains remove from shelves branded product from a company, then turn around to same company and mention as they now have spare capacity, would they like to tender for homebrand item that is taking their product's place on shelf. Company then only makes money packing product and the extra profit goes to supermarket instead.
Buyer beware! :huh:


----------



## jaytee (4/5/06)

Wouldn't it rip ya pants if it was Lion Nathan making the Coopers ? :lol:


----------



## chug!chug! (4/5/06)

Hey Petesbrew



petesbrew said:


> I saw a Woolies branded lager can last week on special at about $4.
> [post="124265"][/post]​



Bit late on the headsup!!! need that sort of info ASAP  



petesbrew said:


> I would like to try a sub-$10 batch.
> [post="124265"][/post]​



Im also trying to get a drinkable $10 brew (or thereabouts)

Im going to try a dirty two can lager with el cheapos....this will probably be pretty rough, double the bang double the twang 

I see youve got one coming up too stout might go better

Then Im planning to get:

20kg of LDME from G+G $110+$20delivery= $6.50/kg
Hops from Ross (craftbrewer.com.au) $4.50 per 90g
El Cheapo can $5-$7
& liquid yeast from my fridge

I should get a decent brew for about $13

I am also going to start all extract brews with the bulk malt but that will cost about $20 per brew. :chug: :chug:


----------



## petesbrew (4/5/06)

Sounds good Chug Chug!

If anyone's got any tips on making a twocan stout, with a big kick, let me know.
What hops, if any, would ya put in it?

First things first, I gotta get more empty bottles...


----------



## DrewCarey82 (4/5/06)

What are you doing on here!

Drink up champ!

PoMo EDIT: Please use Private Messaging for this sort of thing in future. Thanks.


----------



## Gerard_M (4/5/06)

The generic brand kits in Oz are made by Morgans.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## bighanno (4/5/06)

Thanks Gerard_M

Their popularity will remain high for some time I guess,


----------



## Mr Bond (4/5/06)

Gerard_M said:


> The generic brand kits in Oz are made by Morgans.
> Cheers
> Gerard
> [post="124366"][/post]​



And coopers bought a %age of morgans to cut out the domination of lion nathan(or so i am told)a few years back.
Which means that its Coopers/Morgans,OR Lion Nathan(new zealand) lookat the manufacturers details on your can of goo. Or a Muntons relable if u shop @ dodgy Bros ( Brew craft)


----------



## dags64 (4/5/06)

I was in a specific brew shop in Adelaide the other day (Holden Hill) because they sell Morgans and got to talking to the guy behind the counter
I was whinging about how brewcraft dont sell Coopers and Morgans and he told me that brewcraft is owned by Lion Nathan
he also told me that Coopers own a % of Morgans which is why brewcraft dont sell Coopers or Morgans


----------



## chug!chug! (4/5/06)

Hey Petesbrew

I wouldn't add extra hops check out this thread

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...58&hl=two%20can


----------



## Uncle Fester (4/5/06)

petesbrew said:


> Sounds good Chug Chug!
> 
> If anyone's got any tips on making a twocan stout, with a big kick, let me know.
> What hops, if any, would ya put in it?
> ...



Mate,
I have posted this before. Drinking this as we speak. A ripper for a cheapie...

1 x can Coopers stout
1 x can Homebrand Lager
300g Brown sugar

Both yeast, make to 20 litres.

A Gem of a brew for about $15

Oh, and it comes out at about 7.5% (If you are looking for "wobbly Boot" value. h34r: 



M

[Edit Spulling - Where is the fuzzy Logic keyboard when you need it?]


----------



## Thunderlips (4/5/06)

dags64 said:


> I was whinging about how brewcraft dont sell Coopers and Morgans
> [post="124438"][/post]​


You sure about that?
Their online store certainly does sell Morgans and Coopers.


----------



## dags64 (5/5/06)

Thunderlips said:


> dags64 said:
> 
> 
> > I was whinging about how brewcraft dont sell Coopers and Morgans
> ...



I havent tried them online, but I have been to three different brewcraft stores here in Adelaide and none of them sell Morgans or Coopers


----------



## petesbrew (5/5/06)

mandrakar said:


> petesbrew said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds good Chug Chug!
> ...



Thanks heaps for the recipe. The wobbly boot factor is very important!
What do you say I up the brown sugar to 500g? hehe. I have a nice big tarp that protects my garage from Stout-Chernobyl's.


----------



## delboy (5/5/06)

coles branded cans all made by lion nathan.

del


----------



## delboy (5/5/06)

spot on dags 

correct info there also look out for new yank imports they have coopers intrest as well.

del


----------

